# Kona Project Two forks pre-1994



## rogerzilla (18 Sep 2017)

Specifically: steerer length 183mm (it will normally be stamped as such on the steerer) and triple butted (steerer will be stamped CM /TB, often rather faintly). Axle-crown length will be 386mm if it's early 90s; slightly later ones were 410mm and then they got really long after that.

Threaded, obviously; Kona didn't use A-head until about 1996.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2017)

rogerzilla said:


> Specifically: steerer length 183mm (it will normally be stamped as such on the steerer) and triple butted (steerer will be stamped CM /TB, often rather faintly). Axle-crown length will be 386mm if it's early 90s; slightly later ones were 410mm and then they got really long after that.
> 
> Threaded, obviously; Kona didn't use A-head until about 1996.


Will have a look in the shed tomorrow. Don't think they went to the charity shop...


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Will have a look in the shed tomorrow. Don't think they went to the charity shop...


If you could, that would be much appreciated.


----------

